# Urgent: Can my condo floor take the weight of this 85G aquarium?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have decided to purshase the Fluval Profile 1200, it is a 85 gallons tank and measures *47'' X 18.75'' X 25.5''*.

I live in a condo tower downtown that was built around 20 years ago. I found a site on th einternet (see link) and I believe that the total weight of the aquarium with water, rocks, stand would be *995 pounds total*.
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Weight.htm

I imagine (I hope!!) that the condo has a concrete floor structure.

Would anyone know if the condo floor can take such a weight......

Thank you very much,

Cheers,


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it's against an outside wall of your condo, it should be ok, but I won't make any promises 

For what it's worth, I have a 100g tank with a 25g sump and 10g top off tank all in an area about 46x24 in our condo, and it hasn't fallen through the floor yet


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

It's actually going to be placed on an inside wall of the condo. It is the only area I can place it. 

This may sound stupid but if I were to have 5 people weighing 200 pounds each standing on a 4 foot by 1 1/2 foot area for 10 years, the fllor would probably be ok.

I need to know if this will work....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Likely you'll be fine - a fish tank weighs less than a water bed (albeit spread over a smaller area).

But no promises


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Asterix said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's actually going to be placed on an inside wall of the condo. It is the only area I can place it.
> 
> ...


There's an article out there that explains how this works. I don't recall what it was called, so you'll have to google it.

What I remember is that floors don't quite work like that. Weight/area isn't really that important as the floor's puncturing tolerance is extremely high. What matters is the total weight, and where it's placed relative to the support joints (optimally perpendicular).

Also, getting 5 people each weighing 200 pounds to stand in a small area is not quite the same either, as your aquarium will be placing continuous pressure on the supports. It would be like those 5 people standing there for years without ever moving.


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

Try asking whoever is managing the building for info about your floor specs, someone there should be able to give you the details, not every condo has the same floors


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi
I think if you ask the management you can forget about the tank because they are afraid of you floding the appartment.
I think there would be no problem of putting your aquarium.we had a 120 gallon when we used to live in a condo.and the condo was build 30 years ago.My husband told me there is 8 inch of concrete so there is no way of the floor colapsing.If you think about it people buy solid wood furniture and that weighs a ton too.
Hope it helps.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

that weight is not an issue.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Your floor has as much metal as Concrete, You have no worries.

My Sister has a 300G In the middle of the dinning room to living room


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

violet said:


> Hi
> I think if you ask the management you can forget about the tank because they are afraid of you floding the appartment.
> I think there would be no problem of putting your aquarium.we had a 120 gallon when we used to live in a condo.and the condo was build 30 years ago.My husband told me there is 8 inch of concrete so there is no way of the floor colapsing.If you think about it people buy solid wood furniture and that weighs a ton too.
> Hope it helps.


You could always ask them your floor specs without mentioning your aquarium


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If you do metion the tank they might say NO no matter what


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

OMG people a steel re-enforced concrete floor in a condo could handle 3X what that tank would weigh and not even notice it. The issue you need to consider is whether your insurance would cover water damage from the tank in case of failure cause it would not only damage your condo but likely many below yours.


----------

